# Beyond Disgusted



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

well just recieved a call from Crosshairs down at my shop-
I guess AK has managed to kill the tessalatta Eel....








I had it housed in a 40 BRDR tank..things were great for the eel...I have been rearranging and moving tanks as of late.I broke down my reef.I have a total of 12 anenomes.....I had to move them they were killing off my reef...Hence why I set this 40 brdr up

well a LFS was going out of business and only had days to get out of said space......we setup a 270 gal tank for the eel.it needed to cycle.so we placed the eel in my 40...I had to get my anenomes out of a bucket before they died...well I placed them and some rock in the 40 brdr.One of the anenomes did not make it I guess...It got sucked into the filtration and all hell broke loose.....Went down and got tank back in order after cleaning everything and did a big water change to ease the breatheing of eel.....

well needless to say the eel did not make the night......I will more than likely loose most anenome's cause of this as well-

we just payed a dman moveing company to move this 270 gal
Just put in $200 worth of salt.
Bought all new plumbing for sump
Now have zero reason to keep the 270 going

Damn I just like pissing my money away it seems.

Anyhow right now I am very depressed in this.....People know damn good and well just how much I love my Eel's.....Anyhow I'm pissed and have a ton of work to due as of right now-

Do not be suprised if we dont see me for a bit....


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

Damn AK, Sorry for your loss and situation Man- keep your head up!


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Sry to hear about this AK. That's a pretty big dose of shitty luck.

Plz don't leave us!


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

It happens AK, and all you can really do is learn from it... I know i will never keep another Anemone because of what my 1 Haddoni carpet has done and the 1000$+ of fish it has most likely killed (no proof, but every dead fish ends up in its mouth)

Dont let times like this get you down, and just think about the hundreds of hours of enjoyment you have gotten from staring with glazed eyes at your SW tanks. You shouldnt let one bad experience out weigh all the good times and enjoyment you get. All you can really do is move ahead.

YOU DO have 1000 reasons to setup that new tank... and 1 reason not to. Stick to your game plan, and it will all work out.

And if you want to keep anemones, keep them alone, or with a hosting pair of clowns... those bastards cant be trusted.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Damn AK real sorry to hear of you bad situation

But please don't give up. You are a great and accomplished aquarists and its people like you who make this hobby so great
You put a lot of time, money and effort into your fish. Unfortunatly sh*t happens. You just gotta learn and move on. 
Keep your head up. Take a break and then try again with a new eel to go into the 270g.

Keep up the good work you done so far. We all have shitty loses like this but its only another reason for us to keep giving the best care to our fish as we can








tessy


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

That really sucks!

AK, Don't beat yourself up about it though. We know you take excellent care of your fish, and sh*t like this happens in the hobby from time to time. In the past, I've lost some expensive koi, and all my saltwater fish from a few bad choices I made. Both cost me a bundle, but I just make sure I don't make those same mistakes again.

From one fish keeper to another. Keep your chin up!

Blue


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

sorry AK we got you though. just let it all out.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

wow...what a huge loss. 
Keep your head up man these things happen. We as fishkeepers go through these things in the hobby. 
It's certainly the toughest way to learn something...but it sure works.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

that surely does suck. Like others have said, you do great things with your fish, and these things just happen sometimes. If I were a fish, and had to live in an aquarium, I'd likely wanna be at your house. I'm sure you'll find something cool to put in the 270 once you get over losing the eel.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Plowboy said:


> Sry to hear about this AK. That's a pretty big dose of shitty luck.
> 
> Plz don't leave us!


Can't say it any clearer than that. Continue to







no matter what man.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm not leaving the site everyone-Just maybe the salt side of things altogether now...Mind is not made up...

I have to think about this long and hard-It is very costly in my area to run a salt tank-Let alone one this big up here.This tank was simply setup to house that tessy that was going to be killed...and other reason than that.

I just dont think I want to buy something and deal with the shipping to this hell hole for this tank....


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2010)

Ak, that's a damn shame. Keep your chin up though. That kind of thing is a son of bitch, one of those things any real aquarist goes through at least once.

The salt bug will bite again. I know the feeling of just wanting out. Maybe you coud get back into Piranhas? Or a native tank would also be nice.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Mr. Lahey said:


> Ak, that's a damn shame. Keep your chin up though. That kind of thing is a son of bitch, one of those things any real aquarist goes through at least once.
> 
> The salt bug will bite again. I know the feeling of just wanting out. Maybe you coud get back into Piranhas? Or a native tank would also be nice.


Really appreciate your kind words Buddy....

I have been sicker than hell for the last two days now-
Today I will come to a decision with this tank......

Keep posted as to what gets done....
Cheers


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

That's a real bitch.. I am sure i would be sick to my stomach for days..
It Happens AK.. To us all.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Sorry for your loss... It was a beautiful tesselata but hang in there, AK. It happens to all of us.

If misery loves company, I suffered a big loss this past week also. I purchased a "pair" of ORA platinum clowns 2 weeks ago. Turns out they weren't a pair and they ended up beating the crap out of eachother after they settled in after a week. I now have one platinum in recovery and another one dead. I'm still debating whether or not to find another one to try and pair it off again since the "pair" cost me $600 for two 1" fish!!!!








I'll post pics of my remaining platinum later this week.

I did purchase a pair of ORA snowflakes clowns and a HUGE red haddoni carpet this week to make me feel a little better. lol

Anyway... Don't give up on the salt tank. Through the losses, there's something great about admiring a nicely set up tank when everything goes right.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

DonH said:


> Sorry for your loss... It was a beautiful tesselata but hang in there, AK. It happens to all of us.
> 
> If misery loves company, I suffered a big loss this past week also. I purchased a "pair" of ORA platinum clowns 2 weeks ago. Turns out they weren't a pair and they ended up beating the crap out of eachother after they settled in after a week. I now have one platinum in recovery and another one dead. I'm still debating whether or not to find another one to try and pair it off again since the "pair" cost me $600 for two 1" fish!!!!
> 
> ...


That sucks... ORA platnum clowns are 100$ each here.

And watch out for that Haddoni... mine killed 1000s of dollars of stuff


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

$100 each??? That's below wholesale. Are you sure you're not talking about picassos?

These guys?

Sorry for the derail AK...


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

DonH said:


> $100 each??? That's below wholesale. Are you sure you're not talking about picassos?
> 
> Sorry for the derail AK...


Yes, im positive... not picassos, sno-cassos, snow flake or any of the other ugly morphs. And i have seen them cheaper than that...

Its like paying 1000$ for a gem tang, or 500$ for a black tang... i see gems and blacks from wholesalers for less than 100$ each (if you are spending enough money to order through them direct)

I dont buy into the "rare" fish... because they arent that rare, and will only become more common as people breed them.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Can you give me the shop or wholesaler that has them that cheap in Montana? I'd like to contact them to get a replacement platinum(also looking for a gem tang if it's anywhere near $100). If they are not open to the public, I can have one of the local stores get them for me. I'm really serious... Thanks.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

DonH said:


> Sorry for your loss... It was a beautiful tesselata but hang in there, AK. It happens to all of us.
> 
> If misery loves company, I suffered a big loss this past week also. I purchased a "pair" of ORA platinum clowns 2 weeks ago. Turns out they weren't a pair and they ended up beating the crap out of eachother after they settled in after a week. I now have one platinum in recovery and another one dead. I'm still debating whether or not to find another one to try and pair it off again since the "pair" cost me $600 for two 1" fish!!!!
> 
> ...


Appreciated Greatly Sir (nice to see ya here as well).

Thats a tough loss right there Don-
I will keep my head up and try to figure soemthing out-It's taking longer than thought due to a nasty cold right now-But here in the next day or two I will be going over some stock to purchase and come up with something nice to toss in....
I will be looking to all the salt guys here shortly on some stocking for it-
So most certainly if you have some suggestions Don or could point me to a nice Company I should be looking at for quality stock that would be great-Or just any general suggestions for stocking sir would be ideal....


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I got pure black tang getting ready to come to the 270.......







Damn biggie as well.......


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

very nice









glad to see your putting the 270 to good use


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

His Majesty said:


> very nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If my minds made up that is....









It was suppose to be the eel,Orange shoulder tang and this black tang...Now just have two tangs....

I have been sick lately pretty badly...I'm getting back on my feet finally and will start to browse online selections and the only other salt store here for some nice stock and see if I can come to a conclusion here soon.

I would really like input though for stocking a 270 gal and what suggestions everyone here would go with this..
it doesn't have the best lighting on it right now-But that could change if I want it too....It has a nice big sump-So not really concerned on stock or quantity.Huge skimmer on it...Big Dolphin pump running the show....

AS of right now-Only fish for it like stated above would be or is the two tangs-The black which is quite big I do believe for a tang....And a smaller say 6 inch orange shoulder tang.

So go at it for me guys and see if maybe I can stock one of my tanks with fury's members suggestions....

Cheers AK


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

to be honest even if you had the eel with the two tangs. as the eel grew he waoul probably eat the tangs at some point.

i also think a nice large angel of some sort would look great in that tank. and emperor or blue face angel of good size will be a great show piece


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

His Majesty said:


> to be honest even if you had the eel with the two tangs. as the eel grew he waoul probably eat the tangs at some point.


Maybe.....But has been a real docile specimen(considering what is was anyhow)....But considering what size potential it had....Your right more than likely man...

I'm open to your suggestions....


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Glad to hear that you are not going to tear down the salt tank... If it's going to remain a FOWLR, I would recommend a large angel to complement the tangs. My favorite is the Majestic Angelfish, Pomacanthus navarchus.










Great choice on the black tang! Make sure you quarantine fully before putting them in the display tank. If one of your fish has a likelihood of getting ich, it's the black tang. We had quite a few come in locally last year around 2-3". Most of them died from ich.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

DonH said:


> Glad to hear that you are not going to tear down the salt tank... If it's going to remain a FOWLR, I would recommend a large angel to complement the tangs. My favorite is the Majestic Angelfish, Pomacanthus navarchus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Don......
I like that Angel by the looks of it anyhow-I will do some talking and some research on it and see what it's all about-

On the Black Tang.Best way to treat the Ich for a salt Tank Sir?I have zero education on that aspect....

Tank will remain FOWLR...I have reef currently running.

Greatly appreciated









HM-
I Passed on the Blue Face that was Local....Not too sure why-I guess I wasn't putting much thought forth on this cause of my love for Eel's.....


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

or maybe a Regal angelfish...










If you like triggers, consider one of the more docile species like the crosshatch (if you want to spend money) or a nice blue jaw.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

hey, nothing stopping you getting another eel. if thats what you love i say go get another one. doesnt have to be another tessalate. get a pair of goldentails if you can.

an if you wanna go trigga i suggest a picasso. they are very pretty and will look great as they get to a nice size without being as aggressive as a clown or a queen trigga


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

AKSkirmish said:


> On the Black Tang.Best way to treat the Ich for a salt Tank Sir?I have zero education on that aspect....


If you have a quarantine tank set up, the best way to treat for external parasites in SW fish is still copper.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

DonH said:


> On the Black Tang.Best way to treat the Ich for a salt Tank Sir?I have zero education on that aspect....


If you have a quarantine tank set up, the best way to treat for external parasites in SW fish is still copper.
[/quote]

A fish Keeper without quarantine tank









Appreciated once again Sir


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

I forgot where you live but George from SharkAquarium has successfully shipped large shipments to me via aircargo and has honored one loss without any issues (less shipping). Unless I'm personally picking up a fish, I prefer to go aircargo so I know exactly when the flight arrives and pick it up from the facility within 30 minutes after the shipment lands.

If you don't have a quarantine tank, then I suggest hyposalinity. Do not use copper in the display tank because it will ruin your live rock.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

DonH said:


> I forgot where you live but George from SharkAquarium has successfully shipped large shipments to me via aircargo and has honored one loss without any issues (less shipping). Unless I'm personally picking up a fish, I prefer to go aircargo so I know exactly when the flight arrives and pick it up from the facility within 30 minutes after the shipment lands.
> 
> If you don't have a quarantine tank, then I suggest hyposalinity. Do not use copper in the display tank because it will ruin your live rock.


Quarantine tank part was a joke-
It's sad when a fish keeper has no quar. tank..........thats basic 101









I live in Alaska Don.......I hear great things about George....He'll be high on my list....I have a few other's from some other's sites that are great canidates as well......
Like most things-I'm just leary on trusting new people with my cash.....Like I said people talk a big game-Few back it up......Shipping to here will test anyone's method on shipping fish.....


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

I dont even know what to say, Sorry bro







thats a hard blow.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> I dont even know what to say, Sorry bro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No worries...I'm trying to bounce back here-----I'm just torn still yet.......Can't make up my mind on which route I want to go exactly with this...Just been doing some research as of late is all.....


----------

